# Sallentjoch Ortler



## cellojoern (30. Mai 2008)

Kann mir wirklich niemand was über das Sallentjoch erzählen?

Das ist der Übergang in der Ortlergruppe von der Zufallhütte zur Dorigonihütte, bzw. nach Rabbi.

Wir planen: Bodensee-Damüls-Buchboden-Formarinsee-Silbertal(Winterjöchl)-Futschölpass-
Uinaschlucht-Madritschjoch-Sallentjoch??-Rabbijoch-Meran-Sarnthaler-
Klausen-Dolomiten-Karnischer Hähenweg-Slowenien-Triest.
So ganz grob..

Hat jemand Tips für Sarntaler (Meran-Klausen) und Misurina-Sexten(durch Nationalpark.Darf man da wenigstens schieben).

Jörn


----------



## klicke (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jörn,

sieht auf der Karte nach mächtig viel schieben aus. 

Wieso benützt Ihr nicht den direkten Weg nach Male über die Fürkelescharte?

Darüber findest Du hier sicher einige Threads. Sind selber vor einigen Jahren dort drüber. Ab Zufallhütte schiebt, bzw. trägt man sein Fahrrad bis hoch zur Scharte, ca. 800Hm. Problematisch ist der kurze Gletscherübergang beim Aufstieg. 

Dort hat es nämlich durchaus Spalten in die man reinfallen kann!!!

Deshalb den Übergang nur mit alpiner Erfahrung auf Gletschern und ja nicht nach Schlechtwetterperioden angehen!!!

Ansonsten ist der Übergang landschaftlich grandios und die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite Richtung Pejo ist bis auf die ersten 100Hm eigentlich gut fahrbar. Schwierigkeit ähnlich wie vielleicht Krimmler Tauern, wenn mein Gedächtnis mich nicht täuscht. 

Am Sallentjoch werdet Ihr sicherlich auch alles hochschieben, bzw. tragen, ist dafür aber gletscherfrei. Abfahrt sieht vom Gelände herauch nicht so steil aus, könnte also fahrbar sein. Wäre ein Versuch wert.

Grüße

Klicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. Mai 2008)

wir sind mal übers Langenferner Joch, davon kann ich nur abraten, zu gefährlich wegen Gletscherspalten...noch

Sanetjoch. Hammer! Das mir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich würds probieren. Den Panoramaweg bis 2300 kannste bestimmt fahren, danach 600 hm hoch, ne gute Stunde...quasi locker gefraxt. Abfahrt bestimmt erste Sahne!


Sicher besser wie die Soyscharte. Dazu gibts hier was in Forum. Ich glaub der Trautenberg hat die gemacht

Die Querung rüber zum Rabbijoch wird aber denn oberheftig. Da sind noch mächtig Höhenmeter auf unbekannten Trails drin. Ich würde ggf. besser direkt abfahren und den runtergeschrubbten Trail vom Rabijoch vergessen...auch quatsch, ich seh gerade anders herum, das geht.

Sextener: schau Dir mal das Val Marzon an... das ist sehr sehr fein und legal. Ansonsten: Timing ist alles (spät abends oder ganz früh am Morgen geht viel was am Tag nicht ratsam ist


----------



## cellojoern (2. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips.
Ich denke, wir werden das Sallentjoch und evtl. anschliessend noch das Schwärzerjoch zum Langsee und dann ins Ultental probieren.
Ich werde berichten..
Bericht und Bilder dann wahrscheinlich im Herbst unter: www.picasaweb.google.de/cellojoern
Jörn


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. Juni 2008)

Bilder über die Fürklerscharte findest auf meienr Homepage...

http://www.alpen-x-treme.de/html/5__etappe.html

War aber sehr hart und ist sau gefährlich.... sollte man sich echt überlegen...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. Juni 2008)

Dem kann ich mich anschließen, wenn du um den Ortler willst, kann ich dir gerne behilflich sein.

Matze


----------



## cellojoern (6. Juni 2008)

Dank Euch für die Antworten.
Wir wollen keine Ortlerumrundung machen, sondern kommen vom (Bodensee) Schlinigpass übers Madritschjoch und ich fänds halt cooler übers Sallentjoch und dann entweder Schwärzerjoch oder Rabbijoch ins Ultental zu fahren um das ganze lange Etschtal zu umgehen.
Also wenn jemand dazu was beisteuern könnte wärs super.
Im ganzen Netz ist nix zu finden übers Sallentjoch.
Vielleicht wäre es ja ne "Erstbefahrung"...
Gruß, Jörn


----------



## Oldboy65 (8. Juli 2008)

Wann fahrt Ihr?

Wie wollen am 24.07.08 über das Sallentjoch fahren.


----------



## cellojoern (9. Juli 2008)

wir fahren so ca. 7. oder 8. August drüber.
Wäre sehr dankbar für ein Erfahrungsbericht.
Danke + Gruß, Jörn


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Juli 2008)

Fahren oder tragen????

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Oldboy65 (9. Juli 2008)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Fahren oder tragen????
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Also wir fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Juli 2008)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Also wir fahren....



Also wenn es so ist wie auf die Fürklerscharte, läuft ihr viel 

Aber bitte erzählt danach wie es war!!!! Wir sind gespannt...
Wünsch euch viel spaß.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Oldboy65 (12. Juli 2008)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Also wenn es so ist wie auf die Fürklerscharte, läuft ihr viel
> 
> Aber bitte erzählt danach wie es war!!!! Wir sind gespannt...
> Wünsch euch viel spaß.
> ...



Klar tragen wir..... (teilweise Klettersteig)


@cellejoern

Werde dir dann berichten bzw. hier einen Bericht schreiben

Unsere Route sieht so aus:

Tag 1 (Mittenwald - Nassereith):
62km, 2200hm
MIttenwald - Eibsee - Hochthörlehütte - Ehrwald - Panoramaweg - Pulverkeller - Fernpass - Nassereith

Tag 2 (Nassereith - Ischgl):
68km, 1500hm
Nassereith- Tarrenz - Imst - Radroute nach Landeck - Tobadill - Almstüberl - Ischgl

Tag 3 (Ischgl - Sur En):
47km, 3200hm
Ischgl - Tschamatschkopf - Rauher Kopf - Ritzenjoch - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Vnà - Sur En

Tag 4 (Sur En - Sulden):
44km, 2000hm
Sur En - Val d'Uina - alte Pforzheimer Hütte, Sesvenna Hütte - Laatsch - Sulden

Tag 5 (Sulden - Haselgruber Hütte)
31km, 2900hm
Sulden - Madritsch Hütte - Madrischtjoch - Zufall Hütte - Sallentjoch - Schwärzerjoch- Haselgruber Hütte

Tag 6 (Haselgruber Hütte - Bolbeno)
75km, 2300hm
Haselgruber Hütte - S.Bernado - Pracorno - Monclassico - Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio - Bolbeno

Tag 7 (Belbeno - Riva del Garda)
66km, 2200hm
Bolbeno - Roncohe - Lardaro - Creto - Condino - Storo - Tramalzo - Passa Nota - 111 Dalco nach Limone --> mit der Fähre nach
Riva del Garda

401 KM

16300 HM


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (12. Juli 2008)

Coole Route.... drück euch die Daumen....

ich hoffe das meine geprellte Hüfte schnell verheilt und ich wenigstens dann im Augsut die Joe-Route fahren kann.


----------



## cellojoern (12. Juli 2008)

Wieso Klettersteig? Ich kann keiner Karte und keiner Wander-Beschreibung entnehmen, daß das Sallentjoch Klettersteig-Passagen aufweist.

Unsre Planung:

Bregenzer Wald - Faschinapass - Buchboden - Obergschröf - Formarinsee - Rauhes Joch - Dalaas - Kristbergsattel - Silbertal - Winterjöchl - Verbellener Winterjöchl - Galltür - Jamtalhütte - Futschölpass - Scuol - Uina - Sulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte - Sallentjoch - Schwärzerjoch - Meran - Auenjoch - Rittner Horn - Klausen - Kreuzkofeljoch - Limojoch - Passo san Forcia - Sexten - Karnische...
Oder so


----------



## Oldboy65 (12. Juli 2008)

Kein Klettersteig, sondern ein Steig.

So ähnlich wie die Fürkelscharte, nur kein Gletscherübergang.


gepunktete Linie
gepunktete Linie


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (12. Juli 2008)

Und ein Steig langt auch mit dem Bike....

Bin gespannt auf euren bericht und Fotos!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (30. Juli 2008)

Zufallhütte - Sallentjoch - Schwärzerjoch

plant mal dafür einen Tag ein.

Der Aufstieg von der Zufallhütte zum Sallentjoch dauert mit Abstieg ca. 6 h Stunden. Dann nochmal ca. 4 h mit dem Schwärzerjoch.

Wie haben von der Zufallhütte bis zur Haselgruber Hütte (über das Sallentjoch und Schwärzerjoch) ca. 10 Stunden mit fast nur Tragen gebraucht. 
Wir sind um 7:30 gestartet und haben um 19:00 Uhr die Haselgruber Hütte erreicht.
Am Schwärzerjoch auf ca. 3000m hat es dann auch noch angefangen Katzen zu regnen + leichten Hagel bzw. Schnee oder was auch immer das war. Es war auf jeden Fall arsch kalt....
Zum Glück ging das Gewitter noch gerade an uns vorbei. Dann wäre das noch echt lustig geworden....

Die kurze gepunktete Linie auf der Karten ist fürn Arsch, die ist deutlich länger. Der Abstieg von Sallentjoch ist außerdem auch recht abenteuerlich. Da war im Fels erst mal überhaupt kein Weg zu erkennen, da recht eng und sau steil.

Bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## Oldboy65 (30. Juli 2008)

So hier mal die Bilder:

es fängt von der Zufallhütte ganz gemütlich an:

1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.jpg

Dann geht es steil hinauf, was auf den Bildern leider nicht so rüber kommt, man beachte aber zum Schluss die Brücke:

6.jpg
7.jpg
8.jpg
9.jpg
10.jpg
11.jpg

Nein man ist dann noch nicht oben ca. auf 2700m ... die Brücke

12.jpg
13.jpg
14.jpg

man geht dann erst mal runter zu einem Tümpel, dann wieder hinauf, ein ziemlicher Pissbogen in einem riesigem Geröllfeld (kilometer lang...) mit mannshohen Hinkelsteinen, achtung Eiertanz...

15.jpg
16.jpg
17.jpg
18.jpg
19.jpg
20.jpg
21.jpg
22.jpg
23.jpg

wieder ein Tümpel

24.jpg
25.jpg

endlich nach ca. 4 h tragen oben angekommen

26.jpg
27.jpg


der abenteuerliche Abstieg, teilweise extrem Steil und ausgesetzt...

28.jpg
29.jpg
30.jpg
31.jpg


selbst unten am Fluss ist der Wanderweg nur teilweise fahrbar, sah von oben noch als fahrbar aus... sehr verblockt, da ist es besser im Fluss zu fahren:

32.jpg
33.jpg
34.jpg
35.jpg


ein ausführlicher FRAX Bericht fogt....


Fazit -->

Auf jeden Fall nichts für Biker, die Wanderer haben alle nur den Kopf geschüttelt.....


----------



## Carsten (30. Juli 2008)

Feine Pionierarbeit!
Bitte Hochkantbilder drehen 

schaut alles recht übel aus...


----------



## Oldboy65 (30. Juli 2008)

Ok Bilder sind nun gedreht.


----------



## Hardraider (30. Juli 2008)

Respekt Marcel, ich wäre tausend tode gestorben


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (30. Juli 2008)

Hey Oldboy.... Wilkommen bei den Radträgern....

ich muss mal rechnen denke wir haben auf die Fürklerscharte auch 5 Std getragen... Aber der hickhack mit rauf, runter rauf.  Wahnsinn und Respekt

Gruß
Tom


----------



## JuhaL (19. Juni 2009)

Hello, 

Mein deutch is not that good but it seems that if one wants to go via Sallentjoch its mostly carrying bike.

So is the option 2 better?

Solda - Madrischtjoch - Zufall Hütte - Sallentjoch - Rabbi 
Solda - Madrischtjoch - Laces - Tarscher pass - St. Gertraud - Rabbi

or would you recommend some other route? We´re going from Solda to Male (or some other place on that valley)

Juha


----------



## thof (19. Juni 2009)

For this crossing Tarscher pass is the main route for bikers


----------



## jay-me (30. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich hab deisen post gefunden nach viel googlen.

ich plane gerade ein tour.  wir fahren von Obertsdorf los nach, ja klar, Riva.

nach Madrischtjoch ich hab auch, so wie Juhal oben, gedacht dass wir würden über Sallentjoch fahren aber es seiht nicht so aus.

geht es oben den pass nach westen/links, Passo Forcola (deutsche name?)?

unsere andere möglichkeit ist weiter ins Marteltal nach Martel zu fahren und dann Laces, Tarscheralm/pass und dann Rabbijoch.  das heist noch viel weiter zu fahren und noch zwei passen.

wir wollen nur vier nachten/funf tagen dauern.

so, ist Passo Forcola möglich?

danke.

ps.  respect für den Sallentjoch überquerung!


----------



## thof (30. Juni 2009)

Passo di Forcola (auf Deutsch Furkelscharte) ist machbar, jedoch eine Gletscherquerung. Solltest Du nur bei gutem Wetter und früh morgens machen, da das Eis dann noch griffig ist. Nach Süden ins Val di Sole die ersten Höhenmeter schieben (bis zur Hütte, Name weiß ich gerade nicht), dann fahrbar.
Diesen Übergang solltest Du aber nur mit einer gewissen Portion Bergerfahrung machen. Gletscherspalten! Orientierung im Nebel sehr schwierig, da Weg im oberen Bereich nicht mehr markiert. Außerdem muss man das Bike stellenweise tragen.
Wollten wir 2007 machen, snid dann aber aufgrund der großen Hitze (nachmittags) ins Martelltal abgefahren.

Hier habens einige gemacht (posting #11:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345169&highlight=furkelscharte

EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen, dass Du Dich als Weichei bezeichnest. Dann würde ich die Furkelscharte besser lassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-me (30. Juni 2009)

javoll! danke!

ich glaube wir würden neben Zufrittsee pennen so dann wir würden den ganzen tag haben hoch zu fahren (laufen).

ich schaue deine link an....

danke


----------

